# Collars to stop whining/howling.



## pinkremote21

Hello, I have an 8 month old pit bull who just whines and whines and whines.
I have tried every training exercise I have been told or read about.
I have been to training classes and been told he's just a cry baby ignore him.
No amount of training has worked.
The problem is a lot of websites say to ignore it, its a form of attention seeking which it is with my dog.
Before we would ignore him because we had no neighbors, however I moved back in with my mother who is definitely NOT a dog person, with lots of neighbors.
Now there is no option of just ignore him, and now that he has realized this it has gotten 100 times worse because I have no choice but to give in bring him inside or give in and take him outside.
I'm at work full time now, and he loses it crying howling running and slamming into the side of the house, and it is getting to the point my neighbors are threatening to shoot him because if goes on and on and on.
Let me be clear he does NOT BARK.
I have read hundreds of forums and devices for BARKING, but none for whining.
I have read through sonic collars that emit a high frequency pitch when he barks, problem with that is it also says it affects other animals and inside I have cats.
I have read of citronella collars but dogs outsmart those and they run out quickly.
I have read bob positive and negative things about shock collars.
I honestly don't care at this point what I have to do, but he needs to stop whining and crying now.
Before something happens to him.
Please do not give me the humane its cruel I'm a horrible person speech, I am not doing anything to be cruel I'm doing it for the safety of my dog before someone harms him.
Only other option would be to kennel him for 8+ hours which to me is more cruel then if he just learns to stop crying.


----------



## blenderpie

It sounds like separation anxiety. It's best you work on training for the root of the problem rather than the symptom of whining. 

Besides, a corrective collar on an anxious dog will probably break him and make the problem way worse.


----------



## dexterborg

have you tried taking him to the vet?


----------



## HollowHeaven

Crating him for 8 hours is no more cruel than putting one of those collars on him. A lot of people crate their dogs for that long and they're fine. 
Crate him in the house, leave him with toys to chew on, leave a TV or a radio on, shut the blinds. 

Has he seen a vet?

Pits are a highly human social breed. They love to be with people more than anything else, and to me this sounds like it could be separation anxiety. A collar won't fix the anxiety.


----------



## dexterborg

yes a vet - whats he got to loose? - it probably is separation anxiety I fully agree - but whats to loose just taking him for a check up ? better safe than sorry


----------



## Amaryllis

This does sound like separation anxiety. I second (or fourth) crate training and a vet visit. SA is a mental illness and is treatable with psychotropic medication. A collar, even if they made one for whining, wouldn't help. It'd be like shocking a person with panic attacks to stop the panic attacks.


----------



## Ed62

One thing that hasn't been mentioned yet is exercise. It could be that if he gets plenty of exercise to the point he's tired out, the problem might either disappear or at least be lessened. If you can't take him for long walks, maybe you could get someone else to help with that.


----------



## Shell

Kennel him safely inside after a good brisk morning walk of at least 30 minutes. Provide a Kong filled with frozen peanut butter and optionally leave the radio on as background noise. When you get home, let the dog outside immediately for his bodily needs but don't make a big deal about getting home. Then after 15-30 minutes, take him for at least a 30 minute brisk walk and give him some happy attention and play time.

Pit bulls are very human oriented and I think prone to mild separation anxiety because of that- they just love to be near their people and tend to whine when they can't be near them. There is nothing at all cruel about crating in a large crate for 8 hours, with a soft bed if the dog is non-destructive. 

Shocking or using an irritant like citronella on an anxious dog is like slapping a toddler who has a nightmare and cries out. You are far more likely to create more problems and severely damage your relationship with your dog, likely destroying his trust in you. 

You may find a ThunderShirt or AnxietyWrap helpful, we have some pitties that have really taken well to their wraps and are much calmer when left alone. a DAP infuser, herbal anxiety remedies, and if needed, prescription medication are all things that you should look into.

People do shoot pit bulls all too often and if your neighbor is threatening your dog, you MUST keep the dog inside and safe when you are not directly supervising. Our rescue just got in a bull terrier that was shot through the hip and abdomen, it is horrible and brutal and it does happen.


----------

